# Another tameshigiri video



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2005)

The Philadelphia Yagyu Shinkage Ryu group had a day of tameshigiri (test cutting) last Saturday. I had my camcorder in hand, and videotaped most of the day.

  Here is a short clip of me in action. Right-click the link to upload; it is in mpeg format and is 10.8 MB. My form isn't the greatest, but I'm working on it!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Your form isn't that far off, you're making good cuts and without proper form that's not gonna happen.  I really wish we had an iado instructor here in roanoke, virginia.  Thanks for posting the vid and keep on keeping on with that blade work.  I hope to see more of it.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 20, 2005)

that was great........hope to see more!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2005)

I loved iaido...please post more!


----------



## bignick (Oct 31, 2005)

I must say nothing is sweeter than a lady with a sword...

By the way, has anyone else seen the DVD, "Budo Masters" with a bunch of the old Okinawan and Japanese martial artists...there's a clip on there of an Iaido practitioner cutting a concrete block in half with a katana...pretty cool...


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good cuts! The only flaw I can percieve is that you need a bit more control after the swing. Your blade kinda flails a bit like a baseball bat. 

But if I'm wrong please correct me. I've never been taught traditional Japanese swordsmanship before.


----------



## hemi (Nov 10, 2005)

Remind me to stay on your good side   The Katana is on my short list of weapons I would someday like to gain some proficiency.


----------



## oldnewbie (Nov 10, 2005)

That was really neat!

One question.. (..understand I know nothing of the art...) 

At the begining, the material seemed to be standing on its own, was the point of the cuts to leave the uncut portion still on the stand? I saw one cut when this happend, and you did the fist pump, hence the question...

Then later, the material seemed to be fastened better.

Just curious...thanks


----------



## twayman (Nov 10, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> The Philadelphia Yagyu Shinkage Ryu group had a day of tameshigiri (test cutting) last Saturday. I had my camcorder in hand, and videotaped most of the day.
> 
> Here is a short clip of me in action. Right-click the link to upload; it is in mpeg format and is 10.8 MB. My form isn't the greatest, but I'm working on it!


Cuts look fine... I agree the finishing of the swing needs a little more control, that just comes with time.

One question... What blade are you using?  Looks like a Paul Chen PK?? Just wondering...


----------



## Shodan (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks good to me!  What is that you are cutting?  Is that bamboo, or??


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 19, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Good cuts! The only flaw I can percieve is that you need a bit more control after the swing. Your blade kinda flails a bit like a baseball bat.
> 
> But if I'm wrong please correct me. I've never been taught traditional Japanese swordsmanship before.



No, you're right about my control.  I felt the sword pulling me away, especially after the horizontal cuts.  Then again, the ryu I study really doesn't use horizontal cuts in most of the kata.


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 19, 2005)

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> That was really neat!
> 
> One question.. (..understand I know nothing of the art...)
> 
> ...



My sensei prefers placing the mat freestanding on the stand.  Makes cutting a little more challenging, since a bad cut would simply knock the mat off the stand.  It's even harder to leave the rest of the mat sitting on the stand after the cut, hence my little fist pump.    Oh yeah, multiple cuts on a freestanding mat are pretty difficult.

One of the guys also brought a pegged stand.  I only used it for multiple cuts.

BTW...I was using a borrowed Last Legend Dragon (a discontinued model).


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 19, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Looks good to me!  What is that you are cutting?  Is that bamboo, or??



No, we were cutting tatami mats.  They're the traditional cutting medium in the Japanese sword arts.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2005)

You really have a smooth cut, the after effects of the sword need a little more work but a very nice clip endeed.
Terry


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 22, 2005)

Great clip!


----------



## bignick (Nov 22, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> No, we were cutting tatami mats.  They're the traditional cutting medium in the Japanese sword arts.




Well, other than dead bodies...


----------

